# cod4 mod downloading is really slow



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I play cod4 a lot and I play on custom mods and maps. I used to be able to download the maps at a steady 130-150kb/sec. and for some reason I am only getting 50kb/sec. I do know the speed depends somewhat on where the server is that you are downloading the custom file but still it shouldn't have dropped so much like that. Is their maybe a bandwidth limier or something that could limit it. if you can help or think u can please post.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It will depend on your internet connection and the load on the server. If there are many players of the COD server then bandwidth will of course be limited. They may of changed the servers rates to reduce lag when a player starts downloading from the server.

If you know the name of the server and they have an internet address you can contact them to see if they have made any changes.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

That all makes,very good sense. I know it has to be something on my part that is causing the slow speed. If it was only happing on 1-2 servers I would assume it was something with their server but any server that I need to download a file in cod4 It goes really slow. I was jut wondering if their is a way you can check it out or something in the router that I could change. Just a thought.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Maybe a recent update to the game has changed some of the settings. Has there been any updates?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

no updates. I just want to know if their is a setting i can change


----------

